# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha no cabo raso

## João Manarte

Boas!
Alguem vai assim só por mero acaso ao cabo raso no proximo sabado ou domingo? É que se alguem fosse e levasse um utensilio/electrodomestico desses que apelidam de fumaças e fizesse o obsequio de me deixar enxer 100 litros de água agradecia muito. :yb665:  
Obrigado
Cumps

----------


## José Alves

> Boas!
> Alguem vai assim só por mero acaso ao cabo raso no proximo sabado ou domingo? É que se alguem fosse e levasse um utensilio/electrodomestico desses que apelidam de fumaças e fizesse o obsequio de me deixar enxer 100 litros de água agradecia muito. 
> Obrigado
> Cumps


No próximo fim de semana não vamos ...mas talvez daqui a dois ou três . Na altura própria avisaremos...se quiseres esperar até lá....

----------


## João Manarte

Muito Obrigado!
Tenho mesmo de ir este, tou a ficar sem água, mas pronto este vou ter de enxer á moda antiga, garrafao com lastro loool
Nessa altura depois falareis aqui novamente
Cumps

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu estarei no Cabo Raso no Domingo por volta das 10 horas (não tenho nenhum fumaças!!!) para ir buscar os habituais 160 litros de água.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Manarte

Boas Diogo!
Já agora qual é o teu método?
Posso tar la por volta dessa hora tambem.
Cumps

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Já agora qual é o teu método?
> Posso tar la por volta dessa hora tambem.


O meu método é muito simples!!! À mão....
Afinal estive a ver o programa das festas para o fds e vou apenas depois do almoço. Vou almoçar ao Guincho e depois à volta trago a água. Devo estar por lá por volta das 15.30/16.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Manarte

Diogo eu tambem não posso ir de manha, por isso talvez passe la por volta dessa hora, eu tenho uma bomba de transfega com um cv de potencia, o cavalo que ta a dar á bomba, é manual  :SbSourire2:  mas é preciso uma jenica ta bem ta.  :yb624:  
Olha tu metes o carro ao pe do farol?
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Olha tu metes o carro ao pe do farol?


Sim - vou usar o caminho arranjado pelos nossos Companheiros!!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Manarte

Ok, por volta dessa hora tou lá tambem, 4 e pouco.
Cumps

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Diogo  :Olá:  




> Sim - vou usar o caminho arranjado pelos nossos Companheiros!!!!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo, depois diz da tua opinião, sobre o acesso. Se for preciso, os Cantoneiros vão lá retificar ..... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, depois diz da tua opinião, sobre o acesso. Se for preciso, os Cantoneiros vão lá retificar .....


Pois... está excelente! Só tive problemas a subir com os 160 litros e 4 pessoas no carro a coisa foi complicada porque o fundo bateu! Mas sempre foi mais fácil que antes. Obrigado a todos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Alves

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... está excelente! Só tive problemas a subir com os 160 litros e 4 pessoas no carro a coisa foi complicada porque o fundo bateu! Mas sempre foi mais fácil que antes. Obrigado a todos.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


É possível, pois foi testado só com o carro/condutor e claro a água, mas mesmo assim, ainda dava uma margem de manobra. Penso que a utilização assídua do caminho poderá nivelar melhor o terreno. A ver vamos.

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

boas  :Embarrassment: la

diogo visto que 160 litros de água com mais 4 pessoas o caminho está mesmo muito bom  :SbOk:  assim já sei que o meu não vai bater concerteza  :yb624:   :yb624:  eu era um dos que tinha sempre azar o meu com 320 litros batia sempre em algum logar quer dizer que o sitio que arranjamos ficou mesmo muito bom quero desde já agradecer a quem lá esteve naquela manhã fizemos mesmo um bom trabalho e obrigado diogo por teres colocado aqui a tua experiencia em lá passares  :SbOk:  

abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu é que Vos tenho que agradecer pelo excelente trabalho que fizeram.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

